# driver selections



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

so i`m building some front left and right channel speaker cabinets and need some advice on which drivers to go with.

i have a very large room that these are going in, i entertain alot, to a very volume demanding crowd so i am looking to get good sq with demanding volume.

i will be doing dual midbass (how stupid of an idea would it be to do a tri midbass in a single cabinet?)

was going to go with the peerless sls 8" but after looking at the graph, the 12" peerless sls does just as good if not better then the 8"...

that being said and also in hand with volume would this achieve a good sound in your opinion?

i`ll be having madisound build the crossover for me (hoping they will)

i will need a good midrange and tweeter to compliment these, and i really can`t decide what to go with, i would like to keep each midrange under 100$ and each tweeter as low as possible aswell...

i`m sticking with all madisound sold stuff in hopes that they will build the crossover for me.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some great project sites linked below, that use documentationfor the cabinet, equipment, and performance specs. Lots of ideas to design from even if you don't build them exactly as they have listed.

Parts-Express.com - Project Showcase Index: Browse Through Speaker Building Projects From The Last Four Years

Zaph|Audio

Although expensive, something *similar* to this would work well:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/SB12.3/
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_438&products_id=8691


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

i`m going to try the zaph audio sb12.3 except i`m going to use the peerless sls 12" and do a dual midbass using the 12`s, so two twelves for midbass, two 5 midrange, and one tweeter.

now to contact madisound to see if they will make the crossover for me.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

so here is the response i got from madisound,

*Hi David,

I recommend incorporating a subwoofer plate amp for the 12" woofers, rather than attempting a passive 3-way design.

We could design a midbass-tweeter-midbass crossover for the 'top' section, for the usual $30.00 fee.

Thank You.*

so, is that meaning he doesn`t think the 12 would make a good midbass?

as i look at the graph it looks relatively accurate upto about 500hz, which makes me think it would work great for a midbass...

in your opinion should i push for the 12 in a 3way set up using them as a midbass or should i just down size the woofer to the 10 or even the 8 inch peerless sls?

the reason i want the 12 is i`m needing volume, and well the more air you displace the more volume you`ll have so...

what about three 8 inch sls woofers as the midbass in a single cabinet?


----------



## Matt6387 (Jun 17, 2010)

My only concern would be blending the passive 3way. I'm no expert by any means but if you use a plate amp you would have a way to blend the lows with the mids/highs before the eq


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

ok so new fresh idea.

no exactly what i wanted and a little more expensive then i wanted but i think this will yield great results.

3) peerless sls 8" midbass

2) SEAS Prestige CA18RLY (H1217) 7" midrange

1) Tang Band 28-1177SB 1" Textile Dome tweeter

- per cabinet.

i figure, the peerless sls 8 inch is a well known always getting great reviews midbass driver, seas midrange cause i have never heard bad things about seas and i have always heard great thing about tangband aswell so i think all and all, this should be a pretty nice setup.

i want to set it up to were i can run the midbass off of a sepereate amp or channel from the mids and highs.

next step is discover some good enclosure suggestions for the 3 midbass and the 2 midrange.

thoughts?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do a line array!

A bunch of planar tweeters, and a bunch of 4-5" midbasses, floor to ceiling.

Maybe a sub if that isn't enough.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

alm001 said:


> Do a line array!
> 
> A bunch of planar tweeters, and a bunch of 4-5" midbasses, floor to ceiling.
> 
> Maybe a sub if that isn't enough.



there is something i don`t understand....


a bunch of tweeters and a bunch midbasses making full range sound...

i`ll accept that they can play low, maybe down to 60 hz or so but how do they achieve midrange? typical midbass cutoff point is like what ... 375, maybe 500hz

tweeters maybe as low as 1700hz

thats a 1300hz gap... sense and how this makes none to me.


either way though. that would be alot more money.

(8) midbass
(7) midrange
(1) tweeter
(7) midrange
(8) midbass
(8) midbass

i really hope these sound as good as i think they will... and if i don`t get enough volume i`m never gona hear the end of it.

i`m already above budget so i`m already hearing about that...


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry, meant to write 'mids'.

You obviously wouldn't design anything with a gap that large.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

you know honestly line arrays still don`t make to much sense to me tho, cause now you have midrange and highs, and then a sub...

that much midrange and highs seams like that would be ridiculously bright...

why wouldn`t you just have as many midbasses and just have a crap load of 3 ways?

wouldn`t that be a more balanced sound?


----------

